# Anti-semitism and actual criticism



## Chiang Kai-shek (Mar 6, 2019)

Since recent news events have brought to attention israel’s influence in congress and criticism of it, i have begun wondering something. What is the line between legitimate criticism of Israel and unironic anti-semitism? What in your opinion makes a statement about (((our greatest ally))) either anti-Semitic or a valid criticism? I’m not saying all criticism of Israel is anti-semitism, I’m asking what you think the line between the two is?


----------



## oldTireWater (Mar 6, 2019)

From AIPAC's point of view, all criticism is a threat and must be branded anti-semitic. AIPAC pulls too many strings for anyone to meet their accusations with reasoned argument.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 6, 2019)

Israel is an Apartheid state and AIPAC have an outsized influence on the US legislature and foreign policy = legitimate criticism.

Zionist Kikes perpetrated 9/11 and the Holocaust never happened = anti-semitism.

So somewhere between those two extremes.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 6, 2019)

When you are legally not allowed to criticize Israel as a teacher, you know there's a problem.


----------



## SpicyRamen (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah. About those jews.


----------



## spurger king (Mar 6, 2019)

PortsideDave said:


> either anti-Semitic or a valid criticism?



A distinction without a difference.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Mar 6, 2019)

The usual line is that criticism of Israel, its occupation of Palestinian territories and its lobbying in Washington and other Western capitals is fine while talking about "Anglo-Zionist" conspiracies and such is anti-Jewish. Having said that, I suspect the sublity is lost on many people, particularly lower-class Arabs and Muslims. Of course, in the minds of AIPAC-types, the continued existence and prosperity of Israel is essential to the Jewish people (like what many leftist and anti-Zionist religious Jews might think), which is why they fight so vigiously against the BDS campaign.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 6, 2019)

Israel is an illegitimate religious totalitarian dictatorship populated almost entirely by European and Russian Immigrants.  Actual brown semitic jews got their houses bulldozed over as if they were muslim for not being jewey enough.  That being said, if America withdraws support Israel would fall in a few weeks at most, but not before Israel nukes all of its enemies (and from my understand its allies too, if the Chosen People are in danger they intend on taking out the rest of the world with them).  I don't like Israel, but it's not like we have a choice BUT to support them.

EDIT:  Just to make it clear, I like muslims even less, at least Jews aren't screaming barbarian rapists.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 6, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Zionist Kikes perpetrated 9/11 and the Holocaust never happened = anti-semitism.


NOT necessarily.


----------



## verissimus (Mar 6, 2019)

Does it really matter asking what criticism of Israel is legitimate when you know the douchebag sycophants like Ben Shapiro won't care?


----------



## queerape (Mar 6, 2019)

Israel is a nation state, and it is subject to criticism like any other nation state. If it's possible to criticize America without hating Christians, or Saudi Arabia without being Islamophobic, surely it's possible to crititize Israel without being anti semetic.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 6, 2019)

verissimus said:


> Does it really matter asking what criticism of Israel is legitimate when you know the douchebag sycophants like Ben Shapiro won't care?


OK, anti-semitism aside, Ben Shapiro IS a Zionist Kike who would better serve humanity by being made into lampshades and numerous bars of soap.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Mar 7, 2019)

Neocons made me hate Israel.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 7, 2019)

JULAY said:


> the Holocaust never happened = anti-semitism.



The official line in various European countries is that "diminishment or downplaying of the holocaust" is a way to do holocaust denial as well.

Which is funny, because it means that when the rememberance stone at auschwitz was changed from 4 million deaths to 1.5 million deaths, that was an act of holocaust denial by the auschwitz holocaust museum.





Had someone said the same a year before in a bar, they could be arrested for it in at least a dozen european countries.

Of course just pointing out truths such as these is anti-semitic, because in practise antisemitism isn't defined as baseless prejudice against jews, in practise antisemitism is defined as any word or action that hinders jewish interests.

Bringing the holocaust more reasonably in line with other genocides based on numbers in accordance with evidence, hinders jewish interests and therefor it is anti-semitic.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 7, 2019)

tfw you aren't an ethnostate and the people calling you an ethnostate are the real ethnostate

In the words of the great Elie Wiesel, "Are Palestinians even human? Seriously though, aren't they supposed to be like mole people or some shit?"


----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 7, 2019)

If your claiming that all Jewish people have set up society to collapse because they are all evil and degenerate then that is anti antisemitism. Criticizing a nation, individual, or specific group of jews for a precise and substantiated wrong doing is criticism.


----------



## theo102 (Mar 24, 2019)

To answer your question you should first make a distinction between the historical nation of Israel and the Zionist state of the same name. Unwrapping anti-semitism involves taking a look at the core meaning of "semite".

In the Hebrew Torah, Shem is the son of Noah. Shem means "name". Semites are descendants of Shem. In Judaism the deity of Abraham is often referred to as haShem, meaning "the name". Judaism itself get's its name from Judah son of Jacob. Jacob is also called Israel. Judah was the fourth son of Leah, who was Jacob's first wife. Leah gave Judah his name from the saying "praise YHWH". HaShem is a reference to the name of YHWH. Judah's name in Hebrew is Yehudah (YHWDH).

Within this context semites are people of YHWH, i.e. people of the name, and anti-semitism can be associated with the Judenhass of the Third Reich. However there's a significant difference between the European Jews of the 1930s and the descendants of Judah relating to the covenant of circumcision and the Torah of YHWH.

Political Zionism originated with Theordor Herzl, and included ambition for territory encompassing the land of the Abrahamic covenant of Genesis 15. Genesis 17 describes the land of Jacob/Israel as the land of Canaan, i.e. the land of the conquest which resulted from the curse of Canaan. The land of Canaan was later known as Palestine.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 24, 2019)

The Jewish victim complex is very enraging because you can point out a fact and they'll reach into history to vilify you while acting as though your claim isn't real.


Jewish Supremacy -> Its not real goyim, thats what Hitler believed we believed so you must be Hitler.

Israel harvesting organs from dead children -> BLOOD LIBEL GOYIM

Israel literally gassing people with white phosphorous -> Why did you say gas? Is that a holocaust jab? 

Israeli secret services kidnapping foreign nationals to raise money -> More blood libel? Oy vey...

Israel committing actual false flags -> Stop perpetuating the conniving Jew stereotype.

Israeli doing preemptive strikes like Hitler did -> Don't talk about that...


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 24, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> The official line in various European countries is that "diminishment or downplaying of the holocaust" is a way to do holocaust denial as well.
> 
> Which is funny, because it means that when the rememberance stone at auschwitz was changed from 4 million deaths to 1.5 million deaths, that was an act of holocaust denial by the auschwitz holocaust museum.
> 
> ...


I mean, saying "only 1.5 million people were systematically murdered at this location because of their race/religion" is a hell of a way to "downplay" things


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 24, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> calling israel "occupied palestine" and demanding the jews there to submit to their arab neighbors (who would gladly carry out a literal second holocaust if given the means to do so) is pretty clear anti semitism.


Can we demand that the Jews give the Palestinians the same level of democratic rights that the Boers were forced to give the Africans in South Africa?



Apoth42 said:


> Israel literally gassing people with white phosphorous -> Why did you say gas? Is that a holocaust jab?



You can't gas people with white phosphorous.


Spoiler



It's an incendiary.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 24, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I mean, saying "only 1.5 million people were systematically murdered at this location because of their race/religion" is a hell of a way to "downplay" things


Auschwitz went from 4 million to 1.5 million. The total official numbers for all camps together are still 6 million jews, 5 million non-jews. In any case 6 million jews is still frequently brought up and pointing towards this change is holocaust denial.

Just pointing to the change in the official story is holocaust denial, officially. This post is probably holocaust denial, legally speaking.

The argument goes that this would be an intentional needling on the official narrative to cast doubt and make people more open to hearing unprovable thoeries and evidence.


----------



## theo102 (Mar 24, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> In any case 6 million jews is still frequently brought up and pointing towards this change is holocaust denial.



6 million jews mentioned in 10 newspapers from 1915-1938 before the Holocaust allegedly happened.






						HookTube
					






					hooktube.com


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 24, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Auschwitz went from 4 million to 1.5 million. The total official numbers are still 6 million jews, 5 million non-jews. In any case 6 million jews is still frequently brought up and pointing towards this change is holocaust denial.
> 
> Just pointing to the change in the official story is holocaust denial, officially. This post is probably holocaust denial, legally speaking.
> 
> The argument goes that this would be an intentional needling on the official narrative to cast doubt and make people more open to hearing unprovable thoeries and evidence.


Yes, laws that prosecute you for saying this are exceptional, I'm not denying that, but I'm still not sure how revising the death toll down a bit, when it still would number in the millions, is somehow proof that Jews are a bunch of murderous kikes bent on world domination. 

To answer the thread topic, Israel is an independent country and should be judged just like any other country, the fact that it is largely populated by Jews is irrelevant.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 24, 2019)

theo102 said:


> 6 million jews mentioned in 10 newspapers from 1915-1938 before the Holocaust allegedly happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And there's a copy of the Chicago American published in the 1930s who mentionned 6 millions who perished during the Soviet famine alias Holodomor. 





						Chicago American - Six Million Perish in Soviet Famine
					

Resources and commemoration of the Famine-Genocide which took place in Ukraine in 1932 - 1933



					faminegenocide.com
				




I'm intrigued then they didn't even go a bit higher like 7 millions. ? Maybe the current 6 millions came from the 1 to 4 millions killed by Hitler and the rest,  Stalin taked care of the remaining Lenin collaborators?


----------



## theo102 (Mar 24, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I'm intrigued then they didn't even go a bit higher like 7 millions. ?


And ye shall hallow the fiftieth year, and proclaim liberty throughout _all_ the land unto all the inhabitants thereof: it shall be a jubilee unto you; and ye shall return [ושבתם] every man unto his possession, and ye shall return every man unto his family.
Leviticus 25:10

6 million is six with six zeroes. The Hebrew letter waw [ו] has a numerical value of six. The Hebrew word for return is shuwb [שוב], but in this verse the letter waw is absent from shuwb. This has been interpreted to mean returning without 6 or 6 million.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 24, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Yes, laws that prosecute you for saying this are exceptional, I'm not denying that, but I'm still not sure how revising the death toll down a bit, when it still would number in the millions, is somehow proof that Jews are a bunch of murderous kikes bent on world domination.



Calling the laws exceptional is downplaying the motive of another party. This is not some bumbling mistake of a careless custodian of law, this is a hard fought for lawful persecution of those that put truth above obeying those in power.

Assuming that as conclusion is begging the question. You're assuming a motive and overall point in regard to why I brought forward the point of auschwitz death count revisal. The point there should be clear: Just diminishing the amount of deaths is legally prosecutable. Yet when the holocaust museum did it, they weren't prosecuted. Hmm... why not? People who claimed the same before this change, have been prosecuted. Why have they been prosecuted? Why the discreprancy?

I think to some degree those questions must have come up inside yourself. And then the mind seeks explanations. Why did people lie about this? One simple-sounding explanation might be the one you have supplied here, that "jews are a bunch of murderous kikes bent on world domination". Well, that is an easy to reject explanation.

Well then you might say, maybe this lemmingwise is a covert nazi, spinning lies in order to frame jews and justify jew hatred. That too is an easy to reject explanation. Particularly since I am pretty careful with details of the claims I make.

Aha! So maybe lemmingwise is just a particularly clever and devious nazi, who manages to use truth in order to feed lies. Well then, if you are ready to make that leap, why apply it only to me? Maybe the holocaust museum custodians are particularly clever and devious jews. They don't even have to have designs of bloodlust or world domination, it would even simply be profitable to do so. I'm not saying that is their motivation, I can't look inside other people's heads. I'm only pointing out that there could be alternative motives than the only one that you supplied.

Certainly I expect more than a few, who are in essence the children and grandchildren of the holocaust story, might just as easily be motivated by fear what would happen if people found out the degree of lies on this topic.

------

I think anyone who've read either unz's review, or studied the various lawsuits and their going-on's, or simply watched the discussion between david cole and michael shermer will find it hard to stick to the official story. I think people find it hard to cope with the reality that a significant degree of people who talk about this topic are not so much motivated by jew hatred as by curiosity or valuing truth.

Though I do think it's hard not to at least develop a mild dislike of jews as you notice who are most active in suppresing the honest spread of truth.

The reason I bring this up, because although the topic is very different, the suppression of speech is similar. Talking about israel lobby for example, much like wanting (more) accurate numbers of deaths in the 2nd world war, are both most commonly framed as anti-semitism in order to silence discussion.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 25, 2019)

Name me one bad thing that the Jews didn't do.


----------



## theo102 (Mar 25, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> Name me one bad thing that the Jews didn't do.


They didn't participate in the Canaanite death cult.


----------



## millais (Mar 25, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> Name me one bad thing that the Jews didn't do.


That's a trick question.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 25, 2019)

theo102 said:


> 6 million jews mentioned in 10 newspapers from 1915-1938 before the Holocaust allegedly happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is supposedly a Kabbalistic significance to the 'six million' number. Frankly I don't really care where it comes from in the first place.

I understand that the ritualistic repetition of the idea that 'six million Jews' are under threat first came into the public eye after the conclusion of the 'Damascus Affair' in 1840, in which a Franciscan monk and doctor mysteriously disappeared in the Jewish quarter of Damascus, and according to a working class Jew who confessed to participation in the crime*, was murdered and bled as part of some odd Kohanic ritual that most Jews were not aware of. The Syrian authorities under Muhammed Pasha investigated the crime with an eye to identifying the perps, but the process was interrupted and halted when certain parties influenced the Austrian and British governments to decide to attack Syria to depose Muhammed Pasha to restore Ottoman rule. Purely coincidental.

One of the envoys sent as part of the 'velvet glove' to stop the court proceedings was publicly remarked to say that by ending the criminal case against the murderers of Father Thomas, a great service had been done to "six million Jews".

* who notably never recanted his confession


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 25, 2019)

I think to many people any criticism is considered antisemitism, and the real kicker is many people like that hate SJW's but then pull the "little boy who cried racism" except with antisemitism.

It's like when I'm critical of certain Jewish individuals there's always the geniuses who get all in a tizzy despite making it clear it's not ALL Jews but a certain sect, or specific individuals.

Now, where antisemitism by it's actual truest form comes into play in honesty, is when someone does something to blame all Jews for the few Jews, or what have you. Outright hate. (Note: Antisemitism doesn't just cover Jews but I digress)

However, I draw a line when certain statements happen to be true whether it is of Israel, or Jews in general. If facts aren't racist, then facts shouldn't be "antisemitic" either. Can't have it both ways.

The worst part is Nazi's/etc. may blame all the Jews for involvement in everything, but the counter extreme who dismiss ANY Jewish involvement in certain occurrences (when evidence exists) are just as bad, they use the guise of muddied water to be as fallacious as said group. Using it to shut down discussion with ad hominem or just by being obtuse or ignorant on the subject. Don't even get me started on the straw man of "Not all" argument when nobody actually said that.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 25, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> Name me one bad thing that the Jews didn't do.


The rwanda race war. The great leap forward. The cultural revolution. Your post. (ascending order)


----------



## Reactionary Rhetoric (Mar 25, 2019)

Any criticism of jews = antisemitism goyim!


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 25, 2019)

Is that old tribe "white" again this week or no? I can never keep track. I mean if they wish to masquerade as anglo to occasionally shame whitey; according to their own rules, as supplanted via SJW's, when they are playing pretend we technically cannot be racist towards them as whytepeepoh are too privileged to be valid racial targets.

Check and mate.


----------



## Yaito-Chan (Mar 25, 2019)

theo102 said:


> They didn't participate in the Canaanite death cult.


Phinehas did nothing wrong.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 25, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> I think to many people any criticism is considered antisemitism, and the real kicker is many people like that hate SJW's but then pull the "little boy who cried racism" except with antisemitism.



That's exactly what happened to that Omar congresswoman. A lot of "Free Speech Warriors" condemned her for her words against Israel like she committed a real crime. The woman said he didn't like Israel and you had Ben Shapiro going full S Jew Double Jew... but he can go and say "the majority of Muslims are violent and that's a fact, fuck your feelings".


----------



## Regu (Mar 25, 2019)

As many Jews were in leadership positions of the Russian Revolution, and how that whole communism thing turned out to be a pretty fucking stupid idea after all. Let's just say that this czarist isn't a big fan of people who still defend them, which oddly includes a large amount of Jews. I don't even hate them as a people, but I swear they're all drawn towards defending the same fuckers that destroyed my country and murdered much of my family. White Guard we remain.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 25, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> That's exactly what happened to that Omar congresswoman. A lot of "Free Speech Warriors" condemned her for her words against Israel like she committed a real crime. The woman said he didn't like Israel and you had Ben Shapiro going full S Jew Double Jew... but he can go and say "the majority of Muslims are violent and that's a fact, fuck your feelings".



It's literally illegal to boycott Israel and criticize Israel if you are a public employee or a felon in almost half of the USA. 

The majority of the right is just as anti free speech as the sjws.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 25, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> It's literally illegal to boycott Israel and criticize Israel if you are a public employee or a felon in almost half of the USA.
> 
> The majority of the right is just as anti free speech as the sjws.


It's mainly the neo-cons or elites. Most middle class right wing people are  fine with calling out anyone who does something bad, but Ben Shapiro as Tasty Tatty mentioned and other such right-wing elites have some Judaophile tendencies. It makes me think our politicians are definitely bought by Israel to too far a level .


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 25, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> It's mainly the neo-cons or elites. Most middle class right wing people are  fine with calling out anyone who does something bad, but Ben Shapiro as Tasty Tatty mentioned and other such right-wing elites have some Judaophile tendencies. It makes me think our politicians are definitely bought by Israel to too far a level .


It's funny because I've seen forums full of boomercons who hate blacks, Mexicans, and Muslims as much if not more than your average poltard but get rock hard whenever somebody mentions the Israeli army. Many of them want to cut foreign aid to all other countries...but INCREASE foreign aid to Israel. And that's without getting into the whole biblical prophecy shit that I'd personally rather not having the government trying to bring about rather it's true or not...


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 25, 2019)

Dunkirk said:


> As many Jews were in leadership positions of the Russian Revolution, and how that whole communism thing turned out to be a pretty fucking stupid idea after all. Let's just say that this czarist isn't a big fan of people who still defend them, which oddly includes a large amount of Jews. I don't even hate them as a people, but I swear they're all drawn towards defending the same fuckers that destroyed my country and murdered much of my family. White Guard we remain.


It's already a fact that certain groups of Jews that have already settled in a place, like to engage on changing that society and shape it after their own views and values... and when the local population don't like that and tell them to fucking stop, they call them "anti-semites!", "oppressors!", "racists", or... "anti-progressives".

I mean, one is chance, two is coincidence, 109 is a pattern. 

(And it's not a coincidence either that many Jews are behind many different "progressive" groups that teach minorities these same set of behavior)



Mewtwo_Rain said:


> It's mainly the neo-cons or elites. Most middle class right wing people are  fine with calling out anyone who does something bad, but Ben Shapiro as Tasty Tatty mentioned and other such right-wing elites have some Judaophile tendencies. It makes me think our politicians are definitely bought by Israel to too far a level .


The Right makes their virtual signal with Israel... It's their version of "I'm in the right side of history here because Israel is pure and wholesome and dindunuffin".


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 25, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> It's funny because I've seen forums full of boomercons who hate blacks, Mexicans, and Muslims as much if not more than your average poltard but get rock hard whenever somebody mentions the Israeli army. Many of them want to cut foreign aid to all other countries...but INCREASE foreign aid to Israel. And that's without getting into the whole biblical prophecy shit that I'd personally rather not having the government trying to bring about rather it's true or not...


I know exactly what you're talking about, generally I'm not right wing but on similar forums I always have it broken down into basically:3/4th of Republicans will validate my criticisms of Israel/Jews. The last 25% (estimation wise not exact) are "Ben Shapiroites" who if you literally bring up what George Soros/Anthony Bordain has said they go mentally unhinged. One forum such a loser said I should go to his house in Texas (and even left his real address) because when I got there he'd put a bullet in my head for daring to criticize the great almighty and perfect Jews. That I was just a dirty "socialist/communist" who was going to be put down by he himself. Lol, it was som craziness that often SJW's don't go too.

In regards to the government and bibilocal prophecy it seems many governments are heavily religious or fearful religions may be true. Didn't Obama himself avoid taking certain actions and IIRC cited something with biblical prophecy? I might be misremembering though.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 25, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> It's mainly the neo-cons or elites. Most middle class right wing people are  fine with calling out anyone who does something bad, but Ben Shapiro as Tasty Tatty mentioned and other such right-wing elites have some Judaophile tendencies. It makes me think our politicians are definitely bought by Israel to too far a level .



It seems to be both a popular cause and a cause embraced by the elites.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 25, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> The last 25% (estimation wise not exact) are "Ben Shapiroites" who if you literally bring up what George Soros/Anthony Bordain has said they go mentally unhinged.



Defending Soros and call fair criticism of the guy who tried to collapse a whole country economy "anti-semitism" is peak tribalism. Soros would kill every single jew if it was convenient for him... but he's a jew, so it's ok!


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 25, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> Defending Soros and call fair criticism of the guy who tried to collapse a whole country economy "anti-semitism" is peak tribalism. Soros would kill every single jew if it was convenient for him... but he's a jew, so it's ok!


The issue becomes when people try to pin the actions of folks like Soros on them being Jewish instead of them just being power-hungry assholes, and act as if their conduct somehow makes a Jewish baker or doctor responsible



Lemmingwise said:


> maybe this lemmingwise is a covert nazi


Nah, you're not a Nazi, mate, just an autist.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Mar 25, 2019)

All I know is that the more the years goes on, I have gone to despise Judaism as a culture group as there is lots of lying and dishonesty buried in it and I despise liars, especially liars from an Upper-middle class background who will have the gall to play the victim and pretend they are oppressed. At least the Muslims are more direct with their contempt of our society instead of acting like a passive-aggressive bitch.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 25, 2019)

Kyria the Great said:


> At least the Muslims are more direct with their contempt of our society instead of acting like a passive-aggressive bitch.


You should visit the caliphate of Europe sometimes. When you don't just get the ones who are able to afford a plane ticket, you get just as much of that weasely passive aggression and lying.


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 26, 2019)

how can you not hate jews? they are not just fine with slavery, they also have different rules for different races.
they also mutilate children.



ProgKing of the North said:


> It's funny because I've seen forums full of boomercons who hate blacks, Mexicans, and Muslims as much if not more than your average poltard but get rock hard whenever somebody mentions the Israeli army.


How can you hate blacks and muslims? they are just low IQ Savages. thats like hating dogs for humping legs.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 26, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> You should visit the caliphate of Europe sometimes. When you don't just get the ones who are able to afford a plane ticket, you get just as much of that weasely passive aggression and lying.


I have to agree, I mean Taqiya itself is a passive aggressive method of lying to people's faces while trying to take over via demographic warfare.  I don't know how many people tell me about their great Muslim friends until I talk to them and then crap talk Islam and then all of a sudden a weird demeanor takes over their "great and holy" Muslim friend. lol.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 26, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> I have to agree, I mean Taqiya itself is a passive aggressive method of lying to people's faces while trying to take over via demographic warfare.  I don't know how many people tell me about their great Muslim friends until I talk to them and then crap talk Islam and then all of a sudden a weird demeanor takes over their "great and holy" Muslim friend. lol.


Most people do get kinda antsy when you start shit-talking their religion for no reason


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 26, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> how can you not hate jews? they are not just fine with slavery, they also have different rules for different races.
> *they also mutilate children.*



atm, that's my main issue with them. 

"Muslims are savages for mutilate girls, but we're perfectly right mutilating boys because it helps the penis to be clean". 

Take a fucking shower, you pigs.


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 26, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> Take a fucking shower, you pigs.


You dont have to, a dirty dick is not a danger to your health. you just stink and people will look down on you.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 26, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Most people do get kinda antsy when you start shit-talking their religion for no reason


Do those people start saying "Death to infidels and non-believers" When you shit talk their religion?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 26, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> Muslim friends until I talk to them and then crap talk Islam and then all of a sudden a weird demeanor takes over their "great and holy" Muslim friend


Muslim heteropraxy dictates to not take friends among non-muslims except as a ploy to convert them to islam. I've seen this fake kindness on more than one occasion. I got curious about it at one point and started looking up muslim forums to see if they discussed the topic.

Each time I found muslims amongst each other the advice was the same. How can a person who doesn't put Allah first be your friend? But act friendly, maybe you can convert them eventually.

Of course some deviate from heteropraxy. Particularly in areas with low muslim percentage you can make genuine friendship easier, like canada and brazil (only places where I experienced it).


Though I wonder what would happen even to those same friendships if the muslim % changed, as I know more than one occassion where people let islam guide their life more strongly as they got older and islam % of area increased.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 26, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> Do those people start saying "Death to infidels and non-believers" When you shit talk their religion?


I dunno, I don't generally go around being a dick to friends of friends to try to prove a point about their religion


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Mar 26, 2019)

Jerusalem should be like an international capital, witn NATO/UN Oversight. 3 religions that worship the same god are born there. and it is STILL looks like a fucking mess centuries later.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 26, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I dunno, I don't generally go around being a dick to friends of friends to try to prove a point about their religion


I'd recommend seeing Lemmingwise's response he's on the ball you are kind of missing what I'm saying or are just oblivious to what Taqiya is. I'm not sure which.

Edit: Just to make it clear most of my friends make fun of their own religions and others as well, and then you make friends with Muslims and do self-deprecating   humour, but then when it comes to their religion they then act violent and drop the little facade many of them put up. It's ok to bash everyone else, just never them which is the point and if you still don't get Taqiya do a little research. It has little to do with being a dick or being a meanie.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 26, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> I'd recommend seeing Lemmingwise's response he's on the ball you are kind of missing what I'm saying or are just oblivious to what Taqiya is. I'm not sure which.
> 
> Edit: Just to make it clear most of my friends make fun of their own religions and others as well, and then you make friends with Muslims and do self-deprecating   humour, but then when it comes to their religion they then act violent and drop the little facade many of them put up. It's ok to bash everyone else, just never them which is the point and if you still don't get Taqiya do a little research. It has little to do with being a dick or being a meanie.


Fair enough, that makes more sense, I read your post as in whenever you met a Muslim you just felt obligated to eventually grill them about the shittiness of Islam


----------



## дядя Боря (Mar 26, 2019)

Vast majority of Jews are "cultural" and jew card comes out when they need to join JCC or someone beat them up. But everyone does it. As soon as Harvard dropped its Asian quota, suddenly there is the "racism" uproar, but before it was cool.

You may be labeled anti-semite for anything that your jewish buds don't agree. Same deal with anything racially controversial. Don't try to find logic here.

Having US politicians holding dual citizenship is fucked up, I don't care which else passport they hold. It is especially fucked up when they lobby for that foreign country.

As for Jew-hatin' ... there are a lot of things that Americans can learn from Israel. You may not like them, but given how they managed to survive on that sliver of barren desert despite being surrounded by well armed and well funded countries hell-bent on their destruction is pretty amazing. That includes manipulation of other countries. US buys "friends" at some insane amount of money, "Jews" make their "friends" pay them. Be like Jews.

As to Palestinians ... the famous Palestinian refugee camps were created by arabs themselves ahead of invasion of Israel. They were kept just so Arafat can bitch and moan about unfareness. The amount of financial help that Palestinians  ... PLO and Co received over the decades, you could get everyone a mansion. Palestinians are blacks of America and PLO are the Democrats. They don't want to lift them up, they want constant source of bitching and axing for repurashuns. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 26, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> I'd recommend seeing Lemmingwise's response he's on the ball you are kind of missing what I'm saying or are just oblivious to what Taqiya is. I'm not sure which.


Fight your own battles, don't hide behind my skirts.

Strictly speaking taqiya itself doesn't mandate lying for whatever reason. The meme works because although there are multiple concepts of mandated lying in islam, which differ from sect to sect, taqiya is both easy enough to remember and is kinda true and to the non-muslim represents an umbrella term for mandated lying in islam.

He may have ignored your point about the disproportionate response of a muslim calling for the death of people, but you also haven't addressed his comment about how exactly you've gone about to bait those responses. 

Considering my experiences with muslims I'm inclined to agree with you, but for all I know you tardscreamed in their faces first. You haven't given us any idea about how you procured said response. Mind clearing that up?


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 26, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Fair enough, that makes more sense, I read your post as in whenever you met a Muslim you just felt obligated to eventually grill them about the shittiness of Islam


My apologies for not clairfying so that's my bad. 


Lemmingwise said:


> Fight your own battles, don't hide behind my skirts.
> 
> Strictly speaking taqiya itself doesn't mandate lying for whatever reason. The meme works because although there are multiple concepts of mandated lying in islam, which differ from sect to sect, taqiya is both easy enough to remember and is kinda true and to the non-muslim represents an umbrella term for mandated lying in islam.
> 
> ...




Haha, I didn't intend it as such, merely as a reference. Since not everyone's so use to it. Taqiya doesn't mandate lying but it is often used as such. Nah, I generally don't just approach Muslim people it's not like their religion is tattooed on their forehead, (IE Most arabs I know are Christian and some ex-Muslims who aren't too fond of Islam) but I do get to know them and then I toss out a well adjusted criticism. I will say there are some actual true moderate Muslims who want reform of Islam in a sense similar to Christianity, but most of them get into the brow furrowing "De infidels must die." Attitude and expose themselves.  Heck one of my friends had a few Muslim friends he dropped after that news about the one Muslim who attacked those kids on that campus with a machete and the guy went into a "Death to America" utterance in front of everyone at the work place, so I wasn't even there to see it sadly.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 26, 2019)

дядя Боря said:


> Vast majority of Jews are "cultural" and jew card comes out when they need to join JCC or someone beat them up. But everyone does it. As soon as Harvard dropped its Asian quota, suddenly there is the "racism" uproar, but before it was cool.
> 
> You may be labeled anti-semite for anything that your jewish buds don't agree. Same deal with anything racially controversial. Don't try to find logic here.
> 
> ...



This is a really exemplary example of double standards.

Jews are amazing because they are able to survive on billions of foreign aid.

Palestinians should get fucked because they receive handouts.

Why aren't palestinians amazing and why shouldn't jews get fucked?

Why not adopt a morality that looks equally on those depending on others for survival?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 26, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> I will say there are some actual true moderate Muslims who want reform of Islam in a sense similar to Christianity,


Just keep in mind that reformations generally mean a return to the fundamentals. They've always been fundamentalist in nature.

Reformed islam might not look like you would want it to look like.

Besides, moderates never make movements. That's what being moderate means. Movements are made by extremists. Moderates are custodians.


----------



## дядя Боря (Mar 26, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> This is a really exemplary example of double standards.
> 
> Jews are amazing because they are able to survive on billions of foreign aid.
> 
> ...



there are no double standards.

Israel manages to get free cash and feel good about it. Getting free cash is not easy. America gives money away and somehow we feel bad about not giving away enough. 

Palestinians are not interested in getting better, they are losers who bitch and beg and wallow in their misery rather than making something of themselves. Bitching is much easier.

If Israel did not take over that desert, it would look the same way it did 100 years ago, a shithole just like every other shithole in the ME.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 26, 2019)

дядя Боря said:


> there are no double standards.
> 
> Israel manages to get free cash and feel good about it. Getting free cash is not easy. America gives money away and somehow we feel bad about not giving away enough.
> 
> ...


I don't know qatar doesn't look like a shithole.






Maybe the amount of free cash one receives changes how much you can develop. How much money has israel received? I'm willing to bet their yearly foreign aid is greater than the entire amount of aid palestina has received ever.

Also you still haven't resolved the moral double standard. Is it smart and savvy if you receive free money or does it mean you're a moocher who should get fucked?


----------



## дядя Боря (Mar 26, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I don't know qatar doesn't look like a shithole.
> 
> View attachment 707361
> 
> ...



ROFL ... Quatar? Quatar is the second natural gas exporter in the world considering it's a tiny country. Something like 90% of their cash comes from natural resources.

Again, I don't know which standards you are talking about. Israel gets assload of money without anyone hearing about it, puts it to good use. Exports assload of technology, thriving tourism. Palestinians still live in the same mud huts they were living before and they don't want to leave them. 

It doesn't matter if you hate one or the other, Israel doesn't give a shit how you feel about them. A lot of other countries would do well adopting that attitude like your country comes first, take shit instead of giving wealth away. If you got enemies, bomb the fuck out of them and leave, don't rebuild the whole damned region. Be like Israel, not like Palestinians.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 26, 2019)

дядя Боря said:


> ROFL ... Quatar? Quatar is the second natural gas exporter in the world considering it's a tiny country. Something like 90% of their cash comes from natural resources.
> 
> Again, I don't know which standards you are talking about. Israel gets assload of money without anyone hearing about it, puts it to good use. Exports assload of technology, thriving tourism. Palestinians still live in the same mud huts they were living before and they don't want to leave them.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you hate one or the other, Israel doesn't give a shit how you feel about them. A lot of other countries would do well adopting that attitude like your country comes first, take shit instead of giving wealth away. If you got enemies, bomb the fuck out of them and leave, don't rebuild the whole damned region. Be like Israel, not like Palestinians.



You have proceeded to ignore every single question and point I've made.

Palestina isn't rich. Israel is rich (foreign aid). Qatar is rich (exports). 

Besides, you say that israel is wise to bomb the fuck out of their enemies and palestines are stupid to do so. It's easy to see you just support israel regardless of what they or others do.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 20, 2019)

Jews controlling the World is a cons...


----------



## ButterBar (Apr 20, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Also you still haven't resolved the moral double standard. Is it smart and savvy if you receive free money or does it mean you're a moocher who should get fucked?


Depends on how you use it. Palestine uses it for tunnels for raiding and rockets and funding terrorism in general in a war they cant win. Israel just mostly gets defense subsidies which I'm fine with because it means more dead terrorists.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Apr 20, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> Jews controlling the World is a cons...





> A shitpost by an aging comedian is proof that Jews run the world


Shit, why did the Russians even bother writing the _Protocols_?  They could have just gone down to a London vaudeville theatre.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> atm, that's my main issue with them.
> 
> "Muslims are savages for mutilate girls, but we're perfectly right mutilating boys because it helps the penis to be clean".
> 
> Take a fucking shower, you pigs.



Islam doesn't mandate circumcision for men and there is nothing in Islam about female circumcision. Circumcision is recommended by Islam, not required like with Judaism. Christianity literally doesn't require or recommend it. Christians embraced it in the 19th century as a way to counter masturbation.


----------



## エリス (Apr 20, 2019)

Jews are literal actual demons and killing them is morally good.


----------



## Ambidextype (Apr 24, 2019)

Before the election, I was absolutely clueless how influential Jews were. The more and more I read up on it, they seem to be generally playing the pivotal role in the media changing the perception of the world and I'm here having a sigh of relief, they haven't got to Asian countries. Also Australia seems relatively safe as much as Australian media likes to promote multiculturalism, it still is somewhat harsh with immigration laws and most of all I'm just glad there is no Jewish organisation established here yet. 

This is why I'm starting to have bit more disdain towards them in general. It is their tendency to make an organisation with a false premise and nebulous purpose, not just satisfied with one but I'm sure there are several in America, I can only think of Southern Poverty Law Centre and ADL, both of which serve no longer any purpose to exist other than just con America to receive large funding and outsource them elsewhere and I don't think I have seen any Jews question these organisations. Only SPLC seems to be in trouble when their founders turned out to be racists regardless even with the dubious motives and questionable agendas, their organisations have been influential enough to change the policies of the states. Only now we are starting to scrutinise them and their organisations more.


----------



## ButterBar (Apr 24, 2019)

Ambidextype said:


> and I don't think I have seen any Jews question these organisations.


Shapiro, Avi Yemini, Mark Levin and virtually all politically conservative Jews. The Jews are not all one group, orthodox Jews are very different from the atheist Jews who are also different from the conservative or reform Jews. Ethiopian Jews for example have fuck all to do with what some rich American leftists who happen to be Jewish do, and a hell of a lot of what leftwing and atheist Jews do goes directly against the more religious Jews and what they want. Basically, the more actually Jewish you are and the more adherent to the laws of the Torah and more faithful you are the more likely you are to like Trump and hate groups like the SPLC than someone who says they are Jewish because their grandma was.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 24, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Christians embraced it in the 19th century as a way to


Only american christians. One of the few things europe does better is not cutting our baby's dicks and giving them brain damage. Seriously I should open a topic about that. Americans find it hard to cope with all the things we know about circumcission and how it harms you.


----------

